# Considering moving to HK - Advise needed



## Kevin_10 (May 16, 2010)

Hello, foolks in HK, 

We are considering moving to HK.

I have been off a job, the salary they are offering is HK$43,500 with the 5% Provident Fund Scheme paid by the employer. 

The employer is paying for my private health care, but I have to pay for my family to join the company health care scheme, not sure if it's BUPA. Anyone know how much roughly I need to pay for this?

We are a family of four, me, my wife, and the two kids, 5 year old and 20 month old. We'd like to send the kids to Kingdergarden and primary school. This will only make the budge tighter. 

Could someone give me some advise on whether we can survive on this money. 

Thnaks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Kevin_10 said:


> Hello, foolks in HK,
> 
> We are considering moving to HK.
> 
> ...


The package you are being offered sound a bit "skimpy". Are they offering a housing allowance? relocation allowance? home flights? The fact you have to pay to get your family included in the health insurance WILL be costly.

I would go back to them and renegociate. Remember, your wife will not be able to legally work, so there is little or no chance of supplimenting your income. International schools and kindergarten are not cheap.

Sorry to be negative, but it's better you get an idea of what you would be taking your wife and kids to.


----------



## Kevin_10 (May 16, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> The package you are being offered sound a bit "skimpy". Are they offering a housing allowance? relocation allowance? home flights? The fact you have to pay to get your family included in the health insurance WILL be costly.
> 
> I would go back to them and renegociate. Remember, your wife will not be able to legally work, so there is little or no chance of supplimenting your income. International schools and kindergarten are not cheap.
> 
> Sorry to be negative, but it's better you get an idea of what you would be taking your wife and kids to.


Thanks, Dunmovin.

Thank you for your advice. Although the company is paying the ticket for the whole family and a bit of allocation allowance, I don't think it's going to be good enough based on what you said. 

I'll defenitely ask for a better deal, or maybe just stay and enjoy the British winter.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Kevin_10 said:


> Thanks, Dunmovin.
> 
> Thank you for your advice. Although the company is paying the ticket for the whole family and a bit of allocation allowance, I don't think it's going to be good enough based on what you said.
> 
> ...


Again, sorry to be negative, but you should be asking for health care for your existing family, and any children born whilst there. Health care for the whole family should be a "given". ALL of the expat people I worked with, who had children had a minimum of 80% of the education fees paid. Be sure that relocation costs are covered both outbound and return. Housing allowance is normally about 90% of the monthly rental. There should also be a "13th" Month payment, to cover your income tax bill (unlike theUK it is only 15% but has to paid as lump sum and many new expats forget to budget for that)

It may sound like asking for a huge amount, but keep in mind, they want you and if they want you enough, they'll pay.

You are going to uproot your family, take them to a strange place, putyour kids in a strange school and host of other things that are not easy for a new expat family, believe me when I say, if they want you, they will negociate

Willie

P.S. I worked in HK for 13 years


----------

